# How to make additional domain controller (adc) the primary dc??



## bessy.henley (Sep 8, 2009)

I have created 2008 server (test2) as my additional domain controller and 2003 server (test1) is still my primary dc.
Can anyone pls tell me what all steps i have to follow to convert my 2008 adc to dc such that i no longer need to use 2003 dc in future.
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

move the roles from the 2003 server to the 2008. Then decommission the 2003 server via dcpromo.

Make sure you have dns on a non 2003 dc before you remove it.


----------

